# XP USB Composite Device Driver



## Jellohead (Feb 2, 2008)

I recently scanned my computer using DriverAgent which identified two devices with out of date drivers for USB composite device and one that is good. I'm using Windows XP SP2. All three are using the same standard windows driver dated 7/1/1 ver 5.1.2600.0. The one that is good is a Microsoft camera. The two that are out of date are a Microsoft wireless keyboard/mouse and an HP photosmart printer. All my other drivers on this computer are good. So where do I find these two drivers without spending $30 for them to tell me? Is it the Hardware vendor, Microsoft XP, or the chipset on the motherboard? The devices appear to be working fine, so do I even care?


----------



## talaltrad (May 21, 2008)

Hi 
please i need help i changed my HP notebook pavilion dv2324EA to XP sp3 but i didnt found the driver of sound card network card & modem 


please help me


----------



## Jellohead (Feb 2, 2008)

Those usually are associated with the motherboard. Since you are in the process of updating anyway, I recommend you look on the web for driver updates vs. using the ones that came with your notebook. Your sound card, network card, and modem are all made by different companies, so you will have to visit their websites seperately to find the latest updates. If you don't know the maker of these devices, it might be in the documentation that came with you laptop or check the HP website under your particular model. driveragent.com can also possibly identify these devices, but will charge you $30 if you want them to locate the driver for you. I've always done it manually with good success except for this one Composite Device. Good luck.


----------



## mikeluke (Mar 30, 2009)

Jellohead said:


> Those usually are associated with the motherboard. Since you are in the process of updating anyway, I recommend you look on the web for driver updates vs. using the ones that came with your notebook. Your sound card, network card, and modem are all made by different companies, so you will have to visit their websites seperately to find the latest updates. If you don't know the maker of these devices, it might be in the documentation that came with you laptop or check the HP website under your particular model. driveragent.com can also possibly identify these devices, but will charge you $30 if you want them to locate the driver for you. I've always done it manually with good success except for this one Composite Device. Good luck.



So, what was your remedy in this case? pay the $30?


----------



## Jellohead (Feb 2, 2008)

The devices are working fine, so I have ignored the driveragent.


----------

